# Inflatable snowshoes?



## linvillegorge

I think those things would fucking suck. Seems like they're made for people looking for a walk in the park, not tough back country use. I bet they lack the rigidity for use in tough terrain and could you imagine puncturing one of those things deep in the back country and needing to wade through deep snow for a considerable distance? Fucking suckage would ensue.


----------



## readimag

um ..... you are talking about the ones that cost 220 dollars right? What happens if you are out in the woods and you break the pump or you pop it. I am not saying you can’t break a normal snowshoe but it also does have metal spikes to help climb icy areas.


----------



## Bamfboardman

I don't know. I feel like rocks puncturing them wouldn't be the problem. BULGARIAN MOUNTAIN RESCUE
They have some stories of groups that use them. They also have crampons on the bottom for harder terrain. I can see the whole deflating problem however.


----------



## linvillegorge

I'd be more concerned with branches than rocks.


----------



## Bamfboardman

If you read the description of the product, it talks about stepping on rocks and branches and how the shoe should bend. however if it does pop. Duct tape fixes everything.


----------



## readimag

Yeah but is the weight saving really going to kill you if you don’t get them. Lets say you get the atlas 10 25” snowshoes that I have they weight 4.5 lbs and cost me 160 dollars. You get the combo snowshoe at 220 that you have to blow up and it weights 1.75 lbs, that is only 2.75 lbs different. And I have 60 more dollars to spend on beer and other cool shit like better poles.


----------



## ShredLife




----------



## koi

not interested, regular snowshoes sounds like the smarter idea


----------



## atr3yu

man up....

Billy Goat Splitboards – GNU.com


----------



## Bamfboardman

atr3yu said:


> man up....
> 
> Billy Goat Splitboards – GNU.com


Definitely would not be getting a GNU splitboard. Sorry


----------



## Bones

These are a headline waiting to be written.


----------



## snowklinger

*angrysnowboarding article inc....*

They look like lifeboats. 

Zapato de Peyaso indeed SeNor Shred.


----------



## Outlander

Bamfboardman said:


> Definitely would not be getting a GNU splitboard. Sorry


Reason? Seems an odd statement since you don`t have ANY experience on a splitboard. For the record, one of my splitboards is the Billy Goat and other than the common issue of some reduced traction skinning with a rocker, it just kills it as a splitboard. combined with Sparks bindings, it is not overly heavy, floats extremely well for a non powder specific shape, holds its edge superbly on ice and is incredibly agile in tight trees.


----------



## Bamfboardman

Outlander said:


> Reason? Seems an odd statement since you don`t have ANY experience on a splitboard. For the record, one of my splitboards is the Billy Goat and other than the common issue of some reduced traction skinning with a rocker, it just kills it as a splitboard. combined with Sparks bindings, it is not overly heavy, floats extremely well for a non powder specific shape, holds its edge superbly on ice and is incredibly agile in tight trees.


Well considering I've been snowboard since I was 5 years old, I would be getting a Jones spiltboard if any because thats the brand I feel most comfortable with.


----------



## Outlander

Jones is certainly a good brand. I have the Hovercraft split. Not ideal in firm conditions but I`ve had it out at Turnagain Pass in waist deep powder and its the shit...:thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211

I know nothing about BC travel for snow/splitboarding. I can see some advantages to these being inflatble, etc. However, along with the other concerns already mentioned. I have to wonder how prone they would be to puncture from the very crampons they provide. The manufacturer touts the up/down contact flexibility, and "natural" movement of the tube as one walks. If it sags/shifts during a climb or descent, might you not poke the front of the tube with your spikes?


Snowshoe tech has come a loooong way since the days when I had to use the tennis racket lookin' things, (...complete with the "Mickey Mouse" VB boots,) in the service! Much lighter, high tech materials, more compact, etc. Why risk it with an unknown system? :dunno:


----------



## seriouscat

That looks terrible. Get proper mountain based snowshoe like MSR Evo/Lightning Ascents.

The old tennis shoe style actually still work best in flat soft snow. It just sucks when climbing.


----------



## freshy

Bamfboardman said:


> Well considering I've been snowboard since I was 5 years old, I would be getting a Jones spiltboard if any because thats the brand I feel most comfortable with.


But you'll settle for a no name brand of an unproven new idea that is not going to be as good as a snowshoe design used 100 years ago? Good luck with that.


----------



## Bamfboardman

freshy said:


> But you'll settle for a no name brand of an unproven new idea that is not going to be as good as a snowshoe design used 100 years ago? Good luck with that.


Never said I was going to BUY the snowshoe for sure so you might want to learn to read.


----------



## freshy

Yeah I'll get right on that. Have no idea why I thought you wanted to buy these...:icon_scratch:


----------



## Bamfboardman

freshy said:


> Yeah I'll get right on that. Have no idea why I thought you wanted to buy these...:icon_scratch:


That was rather rude I do apologize on my part. Just trying to make it clear I was asking for opinions


----------



## freshy

Bamfboardman said:


> That was rather rude I do apologize on my part. Just trying to make it clear I was asking for opinions


It's all good buddy.


----------



## readimag

Yeah I would save up and get a made split, look on gear trade or make out of your old boards.


----------



## slyder

Bamf, BC is out of my knowledge base, but.....

The forum always needs someone to test out this kinda stuff and then give an honest review/critique of the product. If you are serious enough and have the funds why not step out, buy them and use them. 
Let others know the good/bad of these. Who knows they may be an awesome product. Advertisements make everything look and work flawlessly in any condition.


----------



## ShredLife

slyder said:


> Bamf, BC is out of my knowledge base, but.....
> 
> The forum always needs someone to test out this kinda stuff and then give an honest review/critique of the product. If you are serious enough and have the funds why not step out, buy them and use them.
> Let others know the good/bad of these. Who knows they may be an awesome product. Advertisements make everything look and work flawlessly in any condition.


inflatable snowshoes as your primary mode of travel have exactly 0 applications to the backcountry. these are not for serious mountain travel. besides being dangerous simply from the risk of puncture and getting stranded, they do not appear to have any heal lifters - which makes them pretty worthless for walking up a slope.

there is no reason to be the guinea pig for an unknown and potentially hazardous product, especially when you don't have bc experience. people die out there.... why the fuck wouldn't you use the very many already proven products like splitboards and msr snowshoes? :dunno:


----------



## HurtonBair

I wonder if I could walk on water with those. Then I could tell babes my name is Jesus. But I can't really because I can't grow a proper beard. Nevermind.


----------



## ShredLife

somebody needs to shop this with thems a'la weezy dual-boards


----------



## Bamfboardman

ShredLife said:


> inflatable snowshoes as your primary mode of travel have exactly 0 applications to the backcountry. these are not for serious mountain travel. besides being dangerous simply from the risk of puncture and getting stranded, they do not appear to have any heal lifters - which makes them pretty worthless for walking up a slope.
> 
> there is no reason to be the guinea pig for an unknown and potentially hazardous product, especially when you don't have bc experience. people die out there.... why the fuck wouldn't you use the very many already proven products like splitboards and msr snowshoes? :dunno:


Because I'm cheap.


----------



## ShredLife

Bamfboardman said:


> Because I'm cheap.


then stay the fuck out of the backcuntry - yous' gonna die.


----------



## HurtonBair

Exactly. One of the last places you want to cheap out is in avalanche terrain. Actually, decent snowshoes like those plastic MSRs aren't _that_ expensive.


----------



## Bamfboardman

ShredLife said:


> then stay the fuck out of the backcuntry - yous' gonna die.


Oh trusttt me not I know that you shouldn't fuck around with equipment in the backcountry.


----------



## killclimbz

The deal is if you can't spend the money to get the right equipment to go into the backcountry, then you don't get to go into the backcountry. You are already asking all the wrong questions. The reason I haven't posted into this thread until now, is because it is obvious you are not ready. You really need to rethink your priorities. This is not a game for you.


----------



## aiidoneus

For proper mountain travel with snow shoes you actually want real snow shoes. Like these: MSR Lightning Ascent 30 Snowshoes (Men's) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

Even normal snow shoes are not great. Anything off camber is a nightmare. Hiking up steeper stuff sucks. The small crampon at your toe is all that digs in.

Float is only a small part of it. If you are climbing up anything even moderately steep even only steep for 5-6 feet of height sucks.

These look like they would be terrible. Snow shoes are pretty darn light anyway, being inflatable is not a big deal. Not to mention who wants to try and blow them up in cold weather. Those foot straps also look cheap.

I'd say don't do it. But what the hell do I know. I only spend every weekend in the bc.


----------



## JibWood

Bamfboardman said:


> Because I'm cheap.


First off, the link you posted has some dude with some half-ass tribal tattoo selling floaty devices that I would not dare float a can of beer on in a pool for fear of it failing, thus my beer loosing it's life. 

Seriously, it's cheap for a reason-because it doesn't work properly-end of story

If money is an issue, go to Second Tracks on 3300 South or better yet, go to the university of utah's recreation center and rent a pair of legit shoes for $3 a day. And stay the fuck out of the b/c this entire week!


----------



## Crasho

Well, I use the Revolution model (the first version as it appears) for 2 years now and it is outstanding. Very light, pretty compact when deflated, very reliable. Your heel is completely free and it does the trick when climbing up or down.


----------

